# Soon it will be 1 year



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

Soon it will be 1 years since my best friend talked to me. To make a long story short, he went back to drinking after he went into detox. He refused to go to rehab. Within a week we was back to drinking and smoking. Mind you, he has a disease to boot.

I was getting annoyed that he called me drunk and happy but he found me annoying if he didn't have any alcohol in his system. So I told him so in no uncertain terms when he called all happy and drunk to ask if I was mad. I told him how I felt. I stated flat out that I feel I am enabling him when he calls me all happy and drunk wanting to talk. He even agreed with me saying if he were in my shoes he would have said the same thing.

I called him a few more times to talk thinking he was over my little rebuke. Little did I know he was holding a grudge. Soon it will be one years since I talked to him. I called him and we talked. He said he was going to call me in a a few days. He never did.

So what the hell am I supposed to do? I'm moving on with my life. Another friendship down the tubes.


----------



## onestepatatime (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you really want/need someone like that in your life? Addicts come with a range of problems and bring drama into our lives. As much as we may care about them, we have to know when to walk away and to put boundaries in place. I suggest you move on and put it behind you.


----------

